# WWI Color Photos



## Josh466 (Sep 4, 2008)

In another forum I came across a link to a site containing quite a few color photos from World War I taken by some french photographers.

Link: http://www.worldwaronecolorphotos.com/index.html

Samples:

View attachment 5993

View attachment 5994


----------



## Josh466 (Sep 4, 2008)

Crap, I thought I was in the Military History forum:doh:

Can somebody move this thread? Last time I make this mistake...


----------



## car (Sep 4, 2008)

Can you imagine living like that.......while you're fighting?

Green, wool hat answer - "Uh, yeah?"


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 5, 2008)

Car:

Yes, I can imagine living like that. Towards the end of the Korean war, we lived in fixed positions with bunkers, trenches and foxholes, connected together a lot like WI. They were usually on mountain tops. Mostly patrol actions and/or line straightening.

During the Korea war, the battlefield conditions changed, depending on the years you served there. The changes were like fighting a in a different war.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 5, 2008)

Josh466 said:


> Crap, I thought I was in the Military History forum:doh:
> 
> Can somebody move this thread? Last time I make this mistake...



Rookie ;)

It's moved.


----------

